# Ayuda para configurar PC Gaming gama media



## kelope (6 Jul 2022)

¡Buenas a todos!

Llevo meses dándole vueltas a renovar mi Asus i5 2ºGen de 2012 (arranca a veces) y aprovechando la caída de precio gráficas y PCDays había pensado que quizá es el momento...pero me gustaría un cable en compatibilidades y "buenos trastos calidad/precio" . Dejo la plantilla con un poco mis ideas para configurarme un PC Gaming de "gama media":

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: manejo principalmente PCcomponentes, pero cualquier ayuda es de agradecer.
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: gaming + multimedia casual.
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* ... mi presupuesto para PC (sin periféricos) es de 1400-1500€
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* NO.
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* NO
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*... prefiero la eficiencia al aspecto, pero dentro de eso me gustaría que no sobrepasara 40-45 cm de fondo (los led RGB también me molan )
*La calidad gráfica *que me gustaría es... 1080-2k sería lo ideal
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*?... Depende de rendimientos, pero en principio no.
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?...No
*¿Quiero periféricos?*...Tengo ya cosillas que podría ir actualizando, no es crítico actualizar
*Necesito los siguientes periféricos*... de momento me mantengo.
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución *QHD*  y el modelo es *Millenium MD27PRO165* (que entiendo me valdría para lo que busco). **Editado**: tengo una mujer teletrabajadora con un monitor más flojito que quizá quiera reponer por este, si por casualidad no está a la altura o hay alguna recomendación idílica se puede intentar buscar presupuesto adicional para uno mejor que me recomienden!
Cómo *gráficas* había pensado en una de las siguientes *RTX 3070 *(que están de oferta en PCcomponentes) aunque no se cual puede venir mejor por calidad/precio sin pasarme de presupuesto o invirtiéndolo en otras cosillas:

- Asus Geforce RTX 3070 Dual OC
- Gigabyte Geforce RTX 3070 Gaming OC
- Msi Geforce RTX 3070 Ventus 2x OC

Y para procesadores, aunque (posiblemente por ignorancia) soy mas de Intel por oído, tenía en mente algo en línea con un *i5 de 12ª* (o un *AMD Ryzen 5/7* si saliera mejor claro). También necesitaría la *placa con WiFi *(a poder ser WiFi-6, que me acaban de cambiar el router y habrá que aprovecharlo) por que no tengo fibra en la habitación.

En cuanto a memorias... de *RAM* había pensado que quizá con *16* de momento (2x8) sería suficiente (igual me equivoco) aunque si entra en presupuesto (que no creo) pues 32. *DDR4 de 3200* o algo de ese nivel para adecuarse al cash. Para *disco duro*.. ¿*1Tb SSD M.2 NVMe*? No sabría diferenciar más características .

Por último para *alimentación y ventilación*... sería ideal no bajar de *Gold* (si es posible 750w para darle amor a la gráfica y que no bufe) y meterle una *líquida normalita* (se poco ya de estos componentes) que si tiene colorcitos RGB/ARGB mejor .

Agradezco cualquier respuesta o consejo! Buena tarde!


----------



## FerentZ (7 Jul 2022)

seria demasiado aguantar a finales de año con graficas supuestamente pero si proces de AMD e intel nuevos, AMD ya sacara nueva generacion. sino, miramos que sacamos con los componentes actuales


----------



## kelope (7 Jul 2022)

Hola! Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Pues la verdad que es que quería aprovechar el veranito y la jornada intensiva para probar un montón de juegos que tengo en la lista... y como lo deje hasta final de año al final llegan los gastos de navidades y me quedo sin juguetito  .

Si fuera posible con componentes de ahora me gustaría conocer que opciones tengo, además me ha podido el ansia y el miedo a perder las ofertas de los PCDays y tras mirar algunas reviews he acabado comprando hoy mismo la  Gigabyte Geforce RTX 3070 Gaming OC, ¿cómo la ves, mejor o peor que la  Asus Geforce RTX 3070 Dual OC ?

Con este gasto me quedaría un presupuesto de unos 1000€ (900-1000) para el resto de componentes del PC, ¿cómo lo ves?

En esa línea, he jugueteado con cosas así: Versión Intel, Version AMD Ryzen 5 y Versión AMD Ryzen 7.


Gracias!!!!


----------



## FerentZ (9 Jul 2022)

Al final son similares, cambia la refrigeracion, frecuencias y rgb, por lo que no te preocupes por eso, buena compra.

yo pondria algo asi www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/776045964 
para mi gusto pondria la caja https://www.pccomponentes.com/be-quiet-pure-base-500dx-cristal-templado-usb-30-blanca


----------



## miguepr (10 Jul 2022)

FerentZ dijo:


> Al final son similares, cambia la refrigeracion, frecuencias y rgb, por lo que no te preocupes por eso, buena compra.
> 
> yo pondria algo asi www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/776045964
> para mi gusto pondria la caja https://www.pccomponentes.com/be-quiet-pure-base-500dx-cristal-templado-usb-30-blanca


La configuración está de 10. El chasis a mi me parece muy bueno, es una compra acertada.

Gracias Fer!


----------



## kelope (11 Jul 2022)

Mil gracias por la ayuda! Perdón por no contestar antes, vi la configuración y la compré desde el móvil pero no recordaba la pass para contestar hasta el autoguardado del pc . Comprado y en camino, el finde que viene jornadas de Lego . Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!!


----------



## FerentZ (11 Jul 2022)

ya nos contaras que tal!!


----------

